# Medicals Completed, 176 Visa Grant awaited, now wife pregnant



## mznj (Aug 2, 2011)

My Australian Immigration Medicals have been completed and finalized. All documents have been met. Expecting Visa Grant any time. I found out today that my wife is pregnant. What should i do now? Should I inform the case officer or just wait for the grant. What options do I have as my initial entry date is expected to be 1st week of June 2012 and my Wife's due date is Mid April 2012. Cant go immediately for visa validation due to my job commitments. Was planning to have a visa validation trip in Feb - March 2012 but wife wont be able to travel then. I think that if i wait until our baby is born, we wont be able to get the baby's visa after birth in April in time to make it there before first week of June. 

Please respond urgently, because if i get the grant letter in a couple days, i wouldnt have too much options.


Look Forward to prompt responses. PLEASE HELP....


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Better to migrate by the end of 2011 and have the baby there. Baby will get citizenship by birth.
If you just want to validate and not migrate as of now, again do it in 2011 when your wife can travel.
Else you'll have to apply for baby's PR. From this financial year they have fixed annual quota of SC101 which gets over very quickly. So you never know how much you'll have to wait for baby's PR.
If you tell your CO now, I don't think he'll be able to do anything except putting your case on hold.
Hope this helps.



mznj said:


> My Australian Immigration Medicals have been completed and finalized. All documents have been met. Expecting Visa Grant any time. I found out today that my wife is pregnant. What should i do now? Should I inform the case officer or just wait for the grant. What options do I have as my initial entry date is expected to be 1st week of June 2012 and my Wife's due date is Mid April 2012. Cant go immediately for visa validation due to my job commitments. Was planning to have a visa validation trip in Feb - March 2012 but wife wont be able to travel then. I think that if i wait until our baby is born, we wont be able to get the baby's visa after birth in April in time to make it there before first week of June.
> 
> Please respond urgently, because if i get the grant letter in a couple days, i wouldnt have too much options.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi David,

Just read your reply to *mznj* about the pregnancy issue.

whats the *fixed annual quota of SC101* you talking about, could be elaborate please.

Since, i got pregnant after filing for GSM 175 visa 3 months back. as per my knowledge you need to inform CO about your childs birth and visa is granted for child also after passport and medicals.

Has there been some new law for the child born after filing.

What should i do, pls advice. as i am primary applicant. should i inform CO now , as i m just 2 months pregnant or wait till baby is born, but the quota you talked about, will it delay my application.

Really confuse, pls help.

Regards,

Expat-




DavidBoon said:


> Better to migrate by the end of 2011 and have the baby there. Baby will get citizenship by birth.
> If you just want to validate and not migrate as of now, again do it in 2011 when your wife can travel.
> Else you'll have to apply for baby's PR. From this financial year they have fixed annual quota of SC101 which gets over very quickly. So you never know how much you'll have to wait for baby's PR.
> If you tell your CO now, I don't think he'll be able to do anything except putting your case on hold.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Quota is country specific. For your country, following is the information available:

*Important information - child visa applications*
_The visa office at the Australian High Commission in New Delhi has the responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted each financial year (1 July to 30 June) is in line with planning levels set by the Australian Government. Based on current planning levels, applications for a Child visa lodged in New Delhi in 2011-12 will not be finalised until after 1 July 2012.

Prospective parents who are considering returning from Australia to India for the birth of a child should be aware that visa applications will take approximately 14 months to finalise.

Prospective parents are advised that children born in Australia to Australian Permanent Residents will generally not need not need to apply for a Child visa, as they are eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship._


Your case is different since your application is in process, I am assuming that your medicals are not done. You cannot undergo medicals now as it requires X-rays. So you'll have to inform your CO and wait till your child is born. Your medicals will be done after the birth of your child and your child will be included in your application.
So you are right that you have to inform your CO and wait. The above notification does not apply to you.
Hope I answered your query.



expat- said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Just read your reply to *mznj* about the pregnancy issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much david.





DavidBoon said:


> Quota is country specific. For your country, following is the information available:
> 
> *Important information - child visa applications*
> _The visa office at the Australian High Commission in New Delhi has the responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted each financial year (1 July to 30 June) is in line with planning levels set by the Australian Government. Based on current planning levels, applications for a Child visa lodged in New Delhi in 2011-12 will not be finalised until after 1 July 2012.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i would suggest either having the baby here or validating before the child is born, having the baby in your home country, applying for the visa and the migrating once and for all. depends on how much support you would require after the baby is born (in australia)


----------



## Affanjafri (Dec 19, 2011)

expat- said:


> Thanks so much david.


Hi,
I have query in the same regard as i have also submitted my GSM 175 application including my wife as well. All status in document checklist showing met. Just waiting for CO to ask for medicals...expected to have baby in Aug 2012....I can have Xray of my wife after 3 months of pregnancy i.e. february 2012....which mean i will have six months after that...will I be able to get visa grant before july 2012 and have my baby in Australia or should I differ my case till my baby is born and then add to my application....I am from Pakistan....


----------



## maaz sayed (Jan 30, 2013)

*wife pregnant after grant of visa*



DavidBoon said:


> Better to migrate by the end of 2011 and have the baby there. Baby will get citizenship by birth.
> If you just want to validate and not migrate as of now, again do it in 2011 when your wife can travel.
> Else you'll have to apply for baby's PR. From this financial year they have fixed annual quota of SC101 which gets over very quickly. So you never know how much you'll have to wait for baby's PR.
> If you tell your CO now, I don't think he'll be able to do anything except putting your case on hold.
> Hope this helps.


We have a unique issue. My wife is 3 months pregnant and we have been granted visa. we have to enter aus before 10 june 2013. should we inform the CO about this. what entails......?


----------



## Samrong_Oz (Jan 31, 2013)

maaz sayed said:


> We have a unique issue. My wife is 3 months pregnant and we have been granted visa. we have to enter aus before 10 june 2013. should we inform the CO about this. what entails......?


Hello,

I am almost in the same situation as yours as my Medicals are finalized but Visa not granted yet. I havent informed CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.

What steps you have taken and what can be the right way? Have you sorted out?

//Regards


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi mate;
I was in the EXACT situation last year..I did not inform the CO. its not necessary to do so... although the CO expects you to tell him "any" change of circumstance;I would advice you to come to Australia without doing so...there will be no issues/problems/complications.....



maaz sayed said:


> We have a unique issue. My wife is 3 months pregnant and we have been granted visa. we have to enter aus before 10 june 2013. should we inform the CO about this. what entails......?


----------

